# What frame protection film do you use?



## Electronaut (Mar 27, 2018)

I've heard people using gorilla tape, helicopter tape, rubber mastic tape, gun grip tape, and various bike frame protector kits. 

What tape/ frame protection material do you guys use on a carbon frame to prevent damage, but will also not harm the carbon or be annoying if you want it taken off?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a thicker clear bra for most of the frame and double it with a downtube guard.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

Electronaut said:


> I've heard people using gorilla tape, helicopter tape, rubber mastic tape, gun grip tape, and various bike frame protector kits.
> 
> What tape/ frame protection material do you guys use on a carbon frame to prevent damage, but will also not harm the carbon or be annoying if you want it taken off?


http://www.chameleonskin.bike

great product. pretty easy to apply and very easy to remove. all you need is a hair dryer and it peels off without any sort of damage.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Electronaut said:


> I've heard people using gorilla tape, helicopter tape, rubber mastic tape, gun grip tape, and various bike frame protector kits.
> 
> What tape/ frame protection material do you guys use on a carbon frame to prevent damage, but will also not harm the carbon or be annoying if you want it taken off?


Next time please use actual words related to your thread for a title. I edited it this time. Threads without proper titles are subject to deletion with the rampant spam that occurs.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

My Trek Slash came with the rubber down tube / BB area protection on it already, and then the Chainstay has the factory rubber protection on it. I cleaned the whole frame (painted areas of course) with 50% diluted isopropyl alcohol, then I installed CarPro CQuartz UK Ceramic Paint protection. I let the first layer cure, then installed a 2nd layer. 

BOOM. Legit water hydrophobic properties, as if a car was freshly waxed... it sheds mud, and crud like a dream, and is highly scratch resistant. 

Sometimes ya gotta think outside the box


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

JCWages said:


> Next time please use actual words related to your thread for a title. I edited it this time. Threads without proper titles are subject to deletion with the rampant spam that occurs.


Lighten up Francis...it's his first post


----------



## Electronaut (Mar 27, 2018)

thesmokingman said:


> I use a thicker clear bra for most of the frame and double it with a downtube guard.


Where does one find a clear bra for their bike?

But for real, what kind did you end up using? 
I'm thinking of getting some 3M sheets and cutting them.

Anybody try electrical tape?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Electronaut said:


> Where does one find a clear bra for their bike?
> 
> But for real, what kind did you end up using?
> I'm thinking of getting some 3M sheets and cutting them.
> ...


Ugh, I couldn't imagine using electrical tape. That would be a mess in short time. You can get clear adhesive poly sheets on ebay or Amazon. I just ordered a wide strip of it and cut to shape. It's been on my carbon bike for over a year now, still looks good (no yellowing) and no sign of peeling off.

Edit: found the link for the stuff I got.... less than $9 and should do a whole bike. You gotta have your own scissors though.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013HCGA6K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been looking into this recently. It seems like a frame specific product like Invisiframe is a common high quality option for around 100$. It doesn't yellow and is frame and frame size specific. I'm waiting for them to get an XL cut of my 2018 Rocky Mountain Instinct.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

svinyard said:


> I've been looking into this recently. It seems like a frame specific product like Invisiframe is a common high quality option for around 100$. It doesn't yellow and is frame and frame size specific. I'm waiting for them to get an XL cut of my 2018 Rocky Mountain Instinct.


I've been interested in this. Are there any good frame kits that don't cost $100? I don't care what brand it is as long as it works. I've seen some on amazon for a lot cheaper but I'm not sure how good they are and I don't want any paint coming off if I needed to take it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

Sigtinius said:


> I've been interested in this. Are there any good frame kits that don't cost $100? I don't care what brand it is as long as it works. I've seen some on amazon for a lot cheaper but I'm not sure how good they are and I don't want any paint coming off if I needed to take it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you have a new bike and you probably are only going to wrap it once, my suggestion (through experience) is to get a quality frame protection that you won't have to fiddle with and that you don't regret buying (even for less than a $100) every time you look at it.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

stepping-razor said:


> if you have a new bike and you probably are only going to wrap it once, my suggestion (through experience) is to get a quality frame protection that you won't have to fiddle with and that you don't regret buying (even for less than a $100) every time you look at it.


Do you have any recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Joe Handlebar said:


> Ugh, I couldn't imagine using electrical tape. That would be a mess in short time. You can get clear adhesive poly sheets on ebay or Amazon. I just ordered a wide strip of it and cut to shape. It's been on my carbon bike for over a year now, still looks good (no yellowing) and no sign of peeling off.
> 
> Edit: found the link for the stuff I got.... less than $9 and should do a whole bike. You gotta have your own scissors though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013HCGA6K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


For places where you can wrap like the rear stays 3m super 33+ electrical tape is the best thing to use. I have gotten 10 years out of a good wrap and they make the regular tape in all kinds of colors. I use the heli tape on the down tube and other contact spots.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

Sigtinius said:


> Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as i mentioned earlier in the thread: Chameleon Skin - bicycle frame protection - bike frame protection - protezione telaio mtb

it is the only one i have used and i am very happy with it. it doesn't necessarily mean it's the best but the quality is excellent and you get direct assistance by the owner by email or even phone (he is in italy though).

check out the site. all kits are custom to frame/year. to order just send him an email. usually replies right away.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

griz said:


> Lighten up Francis...it's his first post


Actually it was his 2nd. I deleted the 1st one because it was a duplicate. lol


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

I did invisiframe on my ripley LS. Takes a bit to figure out where all the pieces go, but got the wife involved and with her expertise and using a hair dryer, did the whole thing in about 2 hours. Looks great and works as I had a tumble off a trail and the frame smacked a large rock...the invisiframe took the brunt of it. Well worth the $100 imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

3m leading edge tape for automotive. Its thick and not easy to damage. Nice and clear as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Electronaut said:


> I've heard people using gorilla tape, helicopter tape, rubber mastic tape, gun grip tape, and various bike frame protector kits.
> 
> What tape/ frame protection material do you guys use on a carbon frame to prevent damage, but will also not harm the carbon or be annoying if you want it taken off?


I've used Shelter Tape in the high impact areas and then various Lizard Skin tape products for areas that are more likely to be abraded than smashed into. Once installed I have never removed the tape it should be good for the life of the frame.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

Vik, did you use the wet method to get a precise fit or just carefully put on dry? i know that stuff is super thick, how does it conform to curves?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

cunningstunts said:


> Vik, did you use the wet method to get a precise fit or just carefully put on dry? i know that stuff is super thick, how does it conform to curves?












Both the Shelter Tape and the Lizard Skin Tape is adhesive glue on the back so I am not sure it would work with the "wet method", but I didn't try. I had no problems applying to curved areas of the bike and the tape lasted for years.










That said I did not try and cover every inch of the bike. I targeted high impact areas with the Shelter Tape [ie. downtube, under BB, outside of chainstays, etc..] then put Lizard Skin where there was abraision [ie. top of top tube, inside chain stay and seat stays at tire dirt/rock rub points, where cables rubbed, etc...]


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I have used Mastic Tape and it worked great but didn't look very nice. I now have All Mountain Style frame protection and it looks much cleaner. Can get them at several retailers.

https://www.allmountainstyle.com/


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm current using a mix of the All Mountain and mastic (3m 2229 tape) tape.


----------



## Electronaut (Mar 27, 2018)

Those all mountain style ones look nice IMO, but like most of the other pre-cut frame protector kits, they are expensive (~$35 plus shipping just for protection against the top of your top-tube for all mountain style). I don't want to spend that much and I want to protect more of my frame. I think I'm going to try out a roll of 3M poly tape and just cut it myself because I read it's the same stuff companies like invisiframe use.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I buy an aluminum frame that is built for mt biking?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboh said:


> I buy an aluminum frame that is built for mt biking?


First week my buddy had his new AL bike he had a rock throw up by the front wheel dent his DT pretty badly. It's okay, but any harder and he would have had to look at replacing the frame.

I put Shelter Tape onto the DT of my new AL bike after I saw that happen.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

vikb said:


> First week my buddy had his new AL bike he had a rock throw up by the front wheel dent his DT pretty badly. It's okay, but any harder and he would have had to look at replacing the frame.
> 
> I put Shelter Tape onto the DT of my new AL bike after I saw that happen.


 Ok, point taken, my post was more in jest. I get it helping with scratches, tape help with rock dents?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboh said:


> Ok, point taken, my post was more in jest. I get it helping with scratches, tape help with rock dents?


Shelter Tape is specifically made to absorb impacts so yes it does help a lot. Other tapes can also provide impact protection, but how well really varies product to product.

Really thin flexible film is mostly just for cosmetic scratch protection.


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

I just bought Xpel paint protection film. You can buy a bunch of standard widths and custom lengths. I got the 2" wide tape for my down tube and seat post tube. A thick piece of something clear already came on the chain stays.
XPEL Protective Films - XPEL Technologies Corporation


----------



## EV07 (Aug 14, 2016)

Out of curiosity,has anyone tried this easy frame stuff?

Came across to their site as i was looking for frame protection kits.

https://www.easy-frame.com/en/

They're based in Germany and the kit seems like an alternative to Invisi (the extended version),probably covers even more?


----------



## Stumprider29 (Nov 20, 2019)

Other than Gorilla tape is there any other type of tape that I can purchase from Home Depot, ACE, Walmart or any local store? Need to protect two bikes !


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stumprider29 said:


> Other than Gorilla tape is there any other type of tape that I can purchase from Home Depot, ACE, Walmart or any local store? Need to protect two bikes !


You can use fiberfix to mold your own heavy duty protection.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B29A5K8/


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Combination of 3m tape and All Mountain Style. I bought the bike used but the previous owner did it up right for sure.

That AMS stuff is pretty awesome.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

re; clear Gorilla tape- did that on my last bike. turned yellowish in a year, looked like hell and when i went to sell the bike and clean it up, it took about 6 hours or more total to get it all off as it tore off in little bits and then clean off the glue residue. it's terrible, won't ever use it again. i use Shelter and 3M stuff now.


----------



## Killowatt (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a shop or someone that does Invisiframe, Ridewrap or related product installations?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Killowatt said:


> Does anyone know if there's a shop or someone that does Invisiframe, Ridewrap or related product installations?


Depending on your locAtion, I've read posts of bike shops that do installs.

I was able to manage installing the wrap myself. It just needs a lot of patience and to take all the time that is needed. I did my install on a fully built bike which was a huge mistake for me. Best to the install on a bare frame.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Shops will do it for you. It takes some time and skill. A spray bottle with some baby shampoo and warm water is your friend. Also a blow dryer to help wet stuff stick. It takes about 4hrs to wrap a full frame. I'd get some extra 3m stuff on Amazon too to get the parts that arent covered. It's a pain but its saved my frame so many times (kids bikes, kids, bad rack shuttles, bike parks, crashes, etc etc).


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I used this recently: https://www.amazon.com/VViViD-Clear...E3XY5V0GX5T2&refRID=2MAGTJKYE3XY5V0GX5T2&th=1

In the reviews you can see other people have used it for bikes.

I put two layers on the spots that would take a rock hit or scrape.

Got the hang of it in about half an hour.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I applied a Ride Wrap "tailored" or custom kit to both my Druid (matte finish) and my Honzo (gloss finish) before my first ride on either. I was able to get to my Druid frame while it was unbuilt, but my Honzo was already fully built by the time I got to it. Each kit was custom cut and covered about 90% of each frame. The fit was crazy accurate. 

Took me a looooooong time for each. I did portions at a time over about 2 days for each. I never did fully get the hang of the baby shampoo and water technique. Suffice it to say that applying the film was not easy for me. I almost lost my daughter and GF, and my sanity in the process. 

I understand that there are a number of individuals the LBSs contract this out to. Installation runs in the $150 CDN range (in addition to the product cost, which was $115 CDN I believe). For $150 a bike, I would be tempted to get someone else to apply it but when my LBS saw the job I did, they said the installers would almost certainly not be able to do nearly as good a job as I did, which made me feel better about things. In the end, it was not perfect, but close enough.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy a single piece of MATTE film? I just need a 2-3"x24" piece, or something close to that. I ordered some satin film from vivid on Amazon and it's glossy.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

92gli said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a single piece of MATTE film? I just need a 2-3"x24" piece, or something close to that. I ordered some satin film from vivid on Amazon and it's glossy.


Suntek Matte PPF is what I used, bought from https://www.lamin-x.com. You can buy whatever size you need custom cut. It's more a satin than matte though. Pretty sure there is nothing out there that really has an actual matte finish to it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

NONE... I like my bike to have dings =p

the rear triangle of my Trance looks like it has been through the wars


----------



## Killowatt (Dec 31, 2011)

By the way, looking at my post perhaps I should've been more specific. In the end, I gave my bike to Trailhead Cyclery in Cupertino for the Invisiframe install on my Levo. $200 seemed a bit steep but I guess my time is worth something so going to live with it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Some talk about films and Gorilla Tape. These are not designed or intended to offer much more than minimal scratch protection. The Invisiframe and helicopter tapes are soft, thicker polyurethane protective tapes that do offer enhanced levels of protection. I just buy 3M or Racer's brand protective helicopter tapes by the roll in 2 thicknesses. Cut as necessary and apply. It does require some patience and an elementary learning curve, but it's easily acquired.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine is covered with a protective film of dirt.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone actually used Gorilla Tape and thoughts?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Critter Cameraman said:


> Anyone actually used Gorilla Tape and thoughts?


Just use masking tape


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

Critter Cameraman said:


> Anyone actually used Gorilla Tape and thoughts?


yeah, it's ****. no as in, the ****, as in this **** is ****.

i put it on 2 bikes about 5 years ago because it was cheap, available and my experience with the original stuff.

goes on pretty well, has some stretch, keeps minor abrasions at bay, so far so good. goes yellow in about a year or so. come time to take it off as it looks like hell, ha! good luck. took me about 8 hours of peeling and stripping in little chunks then all the acetone and elbow grease to get the adhesive off.

don't waste your time. clear GT might have some applications, but this ain't one i assure you.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

Electronaut said:


> Where does one find a clear bra for their bike?
> ...
> I'm thinking of getting some 3M sheets and cutting them.


Its sold everywhere. Amazon "3M scotchguard paint protection film" or knock-offs.

For thin strips, like chain stays, I use the "helicopter tape" = it's basically the same 8+mil vinyl as the car bra, but with a good adhesive. I don't know about removal. But it is pricey.

For larger stuff, I use plain clear bra.

knowing how to install it is *KEY*... it's actually easy once you do (although not as easy as helicopter tape, since it requires the squeegee)
1) prep surface well with alchohol, let dry
2) during installation, keep it WET with a diluted alcohol solution (possibly with a drop of JJ baby shampoo), and use a squeegee to apply plenty of pressure
3) let it sit for a couple of days. The adhesive needs this


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

high_desert_mud said:


> For thin strips, like chain stays, I use the "helicopter tape" = it's basically the same 8+mil vinyl as the car bra, but with a good adhesive. I don't know about removal. But it is pricey.


I use helicopter tape for all my bike applications. Primarily 2" wide, but occasionally 3". I can easily get by with just 2" wide. I have never really had a need for anything wider such as auto bras films.


----------



## Tomciopaluch357 (Apr 30, 2020)

Good question would also like to know


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What question would you like to know?


----------



## Tomciopaluch357 (Apr 30, 2020)

What protective to use on carbon frame ??


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomciopaluch357 said:


> What protective to use on carbon frame ??


a lot of suggested Protection materials up top... scroll up.. i personally used Invisiframe.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think Tom posted a question without reading any of the above posts.


----------



## LC17SMP (Dec 27, 2016)

Just finished installing an invisiframe kit on my sons new Stumpjumper ST Carbon Comp. I must say I am really impressed with the kit. Sure I could have ordered rolls and just patched it together but that’s not my thing. The kit fit really well and went on easily. It is time consuming (aprox 6 hours) but worth it.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

stepping-razor said:


> as i mentioned earlier in the thread: Chameleon Skin - bicycle frame protection - bike frame protection - protezione telaio mtb
> 
> it is the only one i have used and i am very happy with it. it doesn't necessarily mean it's the best but the quality is excellent and you get direct assistance by the owner by email or even phone (he is in italy though).
> 
> check out the site. all kits are custom to frame/year. to order just send him an email. usually replies right away.


Agreed. I just did my carbon stumpy and it was easy to do because it is cut to fit each particular bike. Has the most coverage and is durable. I've already packed the fork and it just scratched the film, not the fork or decals.


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi guys, would love as much tips and info as possible. Have frame, have 3m clear tape. How do I install without messing anything up?


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

pay a professional.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The.Doctor said:


> Hi guys, would love as much tips and info as possible. Have frame, have 3m clear tape. How do I install without messing anything up?


I start with trimming the tape to fit where you want it to go. The tape can be dry fitted , but I find it much easier to use a soap or alcohol solution. Be sure that once you have your final trim, spray the sticky side of the tape and the frame area that you will attach it to with a spray bottle filled with water and 3-5 drops of baby shampoo mixed in to reduce the surface tension. A wet surface will provide flexible placement because it will allow you to move the trimmed tape piece to its final position as long as it remains wet. The dry fit doesn't allow any movement once it contacts the frame.

Then gently work or squeegee out the excess water from under the tape. This takes patience to work all of the remaining air out from under the tape and to get those difficult edges to finally stick down in curved areas. Just keep working the spray solution out and keep working the tape down with your fingers until it finally sticks. This might take some time dependending on the depth of the convex or compound curve.

I bet that you could find some good YouTube videos on this procedure. good luck!


----------



## LC17SMP (Dec 27, 2016)

Keep a heat gun or blow dryer next to you. Helps a bunch on the curves and edges.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never had to use any heat to get the tape to make curves stick, but it could possibly aid the process. I can especially see heat as beneficial if dry fitting, but with wet application, I'm not sure it's gonna heat much while wet. The thickness of the tape will have a significant impact on setting in curves. I use two thicknesses of tape depending on the location. Thick (14 mil) tape on the down tubes and back of seat tubes and the thinner (8 mil) in all other areas.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The.Doctor said:


> Hi guys, would love as much tips and info as possible. Have frame, have 3m clear tape. How do I install without messing anything up?


I used little strips of painters tape on the frame to create templates, and then attached that to crafting paper. Cut that out, and then cut out the shape in 3M. Used water and squeegee to apply. Youtube videos on how to do it. It looks really tight and professional, but was way too big a pain in the ass. I'll order a frame kit next time.

I used thick Shelter Tape on the downtube, but you could probably double up the 3M tape for extra protection there.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't bother with making templates and such. I just cut an appropriate length of tape, hold it to the area that I want to apply it and trim the tape to fit and apply.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

The.Doctor said:


> Hi guys, would love as much tips and info as possible. Have frame, have 3m clear tape. How do I install without messing anything up?


Look up some youtube videos of how to install invisiframe. You need your soap to water ratio to be correct. Then put it on like Cleared2Land describes. That's how I do it. I can do a whole bike with <$35 in materials. I get a roll of the 0.008" and do double thickness in some parts.

When it's wet, it won't stick. You cut it and move it to the right spot, then squeegee out the water. Then it sticks. Use a light at the correct angle to see bubbles easier.


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

Cleared2land said:


> I start with trimming the tape to fit where you want it to go. The tape can be dry fitted , but I find it much easier to use a soap or alcohol solution. Be sure that once you have your final trim, spray the sticky side of the tape and the frame area that you will attach it to with a spray bottle filled with water and 3-5 drops of baby shampoo mixed in to reduce the surface tension. A wet surface will provide flexible placement because it will allow you to move the trimmed tape piece to its final position as long as it remains wet. The dry fit doesn't allow any movement once it contacts the frame. Then gently work or squeegee out the excess water from under the tape. This takes patience to work all of the remaining air out from under the tape and to get those difficult edges to finally stick down in curved areas. Just keep working the spray solution out and keep working the tape down with your fingers until it finally sticks. This might take some time dependending on the depth of the convex or compound curve. I bet that you could find some good YouTube videos on this procedure. good luck!


 Hi, thank you for replying back. Ive watched a bunch of videos. Theyve helped a bit. Its really really tricky. In curved areas it swells and doesnt contort or hold its shape well. I think the trick is to avoid curved areas and do them separately.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The.Doctor said:


> Hi, thank you for replying back. Ive watched a bunch of videos. Theyve helped a bit. Its really really tricky. In curved areas it swells and doesnt contort or hold its shape well. I think the trick is to avoid curved areas and do them separately.


You can also make V cuts on the sides to help it curve. Trick is figuring out how deep the V needs to go. Look around online to see how the various Frame kit brands do their curved cuts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Yeah, a good point made there. That begins to get more advanced in placement where there will be areas that you want to complete the protection coverage, but you need to devise fold-cuts to obtain the conformity that you seek. This sometime steps into the trial and error zone to achieve the fit you envision. I looks good when well trimmed.


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

*Chameleon*



Narrowback said:


> Agreed. I just did my carbon stumpy and it was easy to do because it is cut to fit each particular bike. Has the most coverage and is durable. I've already packed the fork and it just scratched the film, not the fork or decals.


Did you get the matte or gloss finish? I'm kinda' confused by that because I assume it's clear? Just trying to figure out what the right one to get would be. Thanks.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

dcb said:


> Did you get the matte or gloss finish? I'm kinda' confused by that because I assume it's clear? Just trying to figure out what the right one to get would be. Thanks.


I used the matte finish and it is clear. I didn't want it too glossy and it looks good with a little sheen to it, IMHO


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just want protection on my downtube.

Anyone just sprayed Plastidip on their frame? Thoughts?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ There's an interesting thought. It is supposed to peel off pretty easy (when you want it to peel off) with no damage to paint. I would possibly consider this with some feedback from those that try it.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Suns_PSD said:


> I just want protection on my downtube.
> 
> Anyone just sprayed Plastidip on their frame? Thoughts?


This is what I used on my downtube. Rubbery, thick, and self healing. Done its job so far, and taken a couple of good whacks from flying rocks.

https://www.amazon.com/Effetto-Mari...ocphy=9011106&hvtargid=pla-569943323931&psc=1


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Ouch! $24 for an 11" piece.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Ouch! $24 for an 11" piece.


It's super expensive. In a moment of insanity I bought some, but then returned it when I saw the branding plastered all over the tape. I since learned that there are two versions - unbranded and branded. I unfortunately got the latter.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> I just want protection on my downtube.
> 
> Anyone just sprayed Plastidip on their frame? Thoughts?


I sprayed a section of my frame with Plastidip to test this method before my new frame arrives in January.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ And?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, nothing to report yet except it was super easy to tape off and apply. Tried to post a photo but it won't download. 
I'll keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's super expensive. In a moment of insanity I bought some, but then returned it when I saw the branding plastered all over the tape. I since learned that there are two versions - unbranded and branded. I unfortunately got the latter.


yeah, I was bummed about all the repeating logos, but it's not as noticeable on the frame for some reason. Seems to do its job pretty well though, which is all I really care about. How often are you looking at your downtube anyway?

It's $24 for 1 meter roll or 39". That should be enough for multiple bikes, which doesn't seem that expensive for what it is and what it protects.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Painted a section of my Foxy frame with some black Plastidip I had lying around.

Super easy, form fitting, light, easy to replace when needed, however I think that outright protection is limited, but could be increased by substantially increasing the thickness.

Just wanted to verify on the old frame that there are no negative effects. As long as it peels off easily I'll clear Plastidip the impact sections of my new Evo when it arrives.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

If you want to be a real boss, get roll of 3M vinyl film and a Crucut make and make your own custom frame protectors. You can find frame templates online using google. I did that for my Yeti sb115

3M Vinyl Film

Cricut Maker

This is a template for the sb100 which is the same frame as the sb115


----------

